# be quiet! BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. April 2010)

*be quiet! BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu be quiet! BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: be quiet! BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]


----------



## Gast3737 (4. April 2010)

*be quiet! BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

ich wollte PCGH mal Loben, nach Kritiken die es immer bei den Anzeigen hagelt. Ich freue mich immer wieder von Produkten zu lesen die mit PCGH zusammen veröffentlicht wurden. Da die Produkte meistens auch ihren Sinn haben finde ich das super. Bei dem Produkt ist es die weisse Lakierung, wer eh seinen MOD so gestalten will greift zu..


----------



## FRfutzi01 (4. April 2010)

*AW: be quiet! BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Sehr schönes und leistungsstarkes NT. Hebt sich schön vom Einheitsschwarz ab. Wenn ich momentan eins bräuchte, wäre dies meine erste Wahl.


----------



## projectneo (4. April 2010)

*AW: be quiet! BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Ein sehr tolles NT mit sinnvollen Features zum fairen Preis.
110€ für 600W und KM ist Top, dazu noch in weis was es sehr selten gibt, spitze.

Mich würde nur noch interessieren ob man für dieses NT auch kürzere Kabel nachodern kann? 

Ich Frage deshalb weil ich mein Sugo02 irgendwann dieses Jahr evtl gegen ein Sugo02-F tauschen möchte (in weis). Und in einem HTPC/Cube wäre kürzere Kabel schon nett


----------



## headcracker (4. April 2010)

*AW: be quiet! BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Ich hab das Netzteil seit Donnerstag. Habs dann auch gleich eingebaut und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Es ist leise, leistungsstark, sieht klasse aus, hat eine enorme Ausstattung an Kabeln&Anschlüssen.
Und das alles zu einem super Preis. Und wenn ich demnächst meine derzeitige Gehäusewand mit einer Plexiglaswand ersetzen werde, kommt es noch besser zu Geltung.


----------



## ShortyLimits (4. April 2010)

*AW: be quiet! BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

schönes und leistungsstarkes Netzteil hät ich nich erst nen neues würde ich das hier kaufen


----------



## TK1510 (4. April 2010)

*AW: be quiet! BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Sehr schönes Netzteil.

Für 110€ und dann 600 Watt + Kabelmanagement - da kann man echt nicht meckern. Zumal es dann noch weiß lackiert ist (gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut).

Mal sehen vielleicht kommt das hier ja in meinen neuen PC, den ich sehr wahrscheinlich weiß machen werde. 

Würde mich aber noch mehr freuen, wenns davon auch eine 500 Watt Version geben wird. Dann wärs sofort meins.


----------

